# 2011 Coding Books



## deerosales (Jul 18, 2011)

Would like to purchase gently used 2011 coding books.  Specifically CPT, and ICD-9-CM.  Thank you!


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Jul 18, 2011)

Amazon.com has them very reasonable.....


----------



## Biannca1208 (Jul 20, 2011)

Walmart.com actually sells them pretty cheap too.


----------



## anapravnik (Jul 22, 2011)

Deerosales,
I sent you a private message.
Thanks.


----------

